# Pedigree database



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

I apologize if this is not an appropriate question. How many breeders here list litters on the pedigree database classifieds? 

I've been looking for a pup and have only considered breeders that were recommended to me. The breeding I decided on did not take so today, for the first time, I looked at the classifieds on the pedigree database. I am not sure what to think. I am struggling with the idea of finding a pup through an on-line classified listing. It just doesn't feel right


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Personally? Finding a good breeder on there with so many being advertised is like trying to find a needle in a haystack. I would talk to different people here on the forums. They can probably suggest some breeders close to you depending on what you're looking for so you can go and check them out in person.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with you, because most well known breeders don't have to advertise.
I like the fb pages that will announce breeding plans/ litters. 
I know of many of the breeders and the feedback is more personal. It isn't so much like a classified, because many of these breeders already have a reserve list, but high number litters can make some pups available. 
And I enjoy looking at the pupdates of the breeders postings. 
Here are a couple of pages(you may have to request an invite to join) 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/137571126295922/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/232606210091397/

Online classifieds for the most part are too easy to clik and buy, and if you don't know enough...getting burned is not hard.


----------



## northwoodsGSD (Jan 30, 2006)

Like anything else in life, there is a mix of really nice dogs(breeders) and not so nice ones. If you know what your looking for it makes it easier to search their classifieds. Also as with most anything... use common sense


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the response. And... Your pups are beautiful


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I agree with others you can find good and bad breeders everywhere.

Burden on YOU is to do your research before even contacting any of them, so you can more readily know which are good and when to RUN AWAY!

Make sure you are an expert on ---> click this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I've advertised on the PDB from time to time....I have no problem listing on that site. *found a GREAT home for one of my dogs there!*
There are respectable breeders everywhere, some post ads....some don't post often.


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

MLR. Thanks for the link. The articles are well worth re-reading. I guess I was just spoiled. I found a liter from an excellent breeding back in the winter. I turned down the pup because of schedule. Big mistake! It was a great breeding. Then, I found the same sire bred to a very similar female (from the forum) and was second on the list...and the breeding didn't take. Lesson learned....when you find a pup you like...GRAB it!


----------



## tropicalsun (Jun 7, 2011)

This litter is advertised on the pedigree database. Since they are close I am going to go see them tomorrow or the next day. Any opinions or advise is appreciated. 

Male Puppy - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For me the PDB is no different than learning about a breeder on this site or FB, or CL, or just Googling. I have nothing wrong with breeders using the PDB to advertise. No ad, regardless of where it's posted, is enough for me to make a decision about a breeder without getting to know more about the dogs and the breeding program. Sometimes there are red flags in an ad, sometimes I see something that catches my eye and I look into the breeder/breeding further.


----------

